# Motivation - The Poster



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 5, 2009)

Saw this today, it speaks for itself:


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 5, 2009)

But really....that's a fantastic shot....motivates me to become a good photographer! I betcha they used photoshop and some kind of special lens! Look at how close those rocks start out at you and then quickly get smaller! It's unnatural and very creative! OH! Bet you weren't talking about photography, eh?


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 5, 2009)

I LOVE those posters... had about 6 of them in my lab at one point.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 5, 2009)

Sarah,

I've decided to let a robot take over your PB account.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Aug 5, 2009)

I have seen a lot of these. Some are funny some are..... terribly vulgar.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 5, 2009)

That site is GREAT! This is the one I ordered for my office. It should be arriving any day now:


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 5, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Sarah,
> 
> I've decided to let a robot take over your PB account.



 Just make sure that it fixes it's face for it's avatar!


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## wallingj (Aug 5, 2009)

TranZ4MR said:


> But really....that's a fantastic shot....motivates me to become a good photographer! I betcha they used photoshop and some kind of special lens! Look at how close those rocks start out at you and then quickly get smaller! It's unnatural and very creative! OH! Bet you weren't talking about photography, eh?



A very wide angel lens can do that, the photographer more than likely caused the focus somewhere to be within the bottom 1/3rd of the view finder, more than likely the edge of the rocks. The strange twisting, lack of a better word, is caused by the wide angel lens. It probably has had some post processing (Photoshop) to bring out certain colors, levels, etc. Plus the darkening around the edges was caused by burning. That practice has been around for a very very long time. That is my unprofesional . 

I love that site, and the posters, and that is a beautiful picture!


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 5, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## Tripel (Aug 5, 2009)

I love Despair. Very creative people with some really funny products. Being fairly cynical, they are right up my alley. I'd buy lots of their stuff, but it wouldn't go over well at my large corporation.


----------



## sastark (Aug 5, 2009)

-----Added 8/5/2009 at 04:52:27 EST-----

-----Added 8/5/2009 at 04:54:21 EST-----






-----Added 8/5/2009 at 04:55:59 EST-----


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 5, 2009)

HA!! I am LOL'ing right now. And LMAO'ing too (laughing my arm off).


I just spit on my computer screen.


----------

